# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  No Trespassing

## cbc58

If you post no trespassing signs on your property that say trespassers will be shot... can you shoot them and not be arrested and convicted ?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I just learned that in NC apparently threatening to use deadly force on a no trespassing sign may be considered the transmission of a threat.

----------


## Conza88

In a Libertarian society, you can defend your property... currently, who knows. Probably not.

Here in Australia, if a criminal trips over a hose and breaks their leg. You're liable. 

Good old common law...

----------


## ghengis86

No

Your state probably has 'deadly force' laws which dictate when you can shoot someone and not face criminal charges *if you feel your life is in danger*.  Also, some states have "castle doctrines" that tie into this, which states that you never have to flee your 'castle' and that deadly force is appropriate if you fear for your life or the lives of others or when your home is threatened.  (i guess it'd be up to 12 jurors to decide if your fears were justified, should you kill someone for trespassing alone).

Simply killing someone for trespassing will surely get you some time in the clink.  Besides, why would you want to take a life over something so minimal?  There's plenty more remedies to try first before you start dropping cenus takers 

Breaking and entering however is fair game.

Are you anticipating an influx of government agency goons (not LE) coming to your door anytime soon?

----------


## cbc58

i didn't mean "shoot to kill" ... rather shoot to get the hell off my property... and i mean it.   thinking ahead if things get bad.

how about this:  post no solciting signs that say:  "no soliciting - violators will be shot with pellet gun".   then if someone is gutsy enough to try and solcit you - they get a pellet in the leg.

----------


## ghengis86

> I just learned that in NC apparently threatening to use deadly force on a no trespassing sign *may be considered the transmission of a threat*.





> i didn't mean "shoot to kill" ... rather shoot to get the hell off my property... and i mean it.   thinking ahead if things get bad.
> 
> how about this:  post no solciting signs that say:  "*no soliciting - violators will be shot with pellet gun"*.   then if someone is gutsy enough to try and solcit you - they get a pellet in the leg.


Maybe you could post a sign that says, "Trespassers will be Tazered".

Using the cops logic, its 'less than lethal' which makes it a great 'pain compliance' (i.e. torture) method

----------


## Original_Intent

> i didn't mean "shoot to kill" ... rather shoot to get the hell off my property... and i mean it.   thinking ahead if things get bad.
> 
> how about this:  post no solciting signs that say:  "no soliciting - violators will be shot with pellet gun".   then if someone is gutsy enough to try and solcit you - they get a pellet in the leg.


The way our laws work you would likely be in MORE trouble than if you just killed them.

----------


## FindLiberty

THIS IS NOT LEGAL ADVICE - Don't draw attention this way...

----------


## Razmear

Nope, you can't shoot them, not even with a BB gun unless you are in reasonable danger of being harmed. 

In some areas you might be able to fire a warning shot to alert them they are trespassing, but you'll probably end up getting charged for discharging your weapon if you are in a populated area. You might even get sued just for scaring the trespasser. 

Save the firearms for when they are kicking in your door,

eb

----------


## Dr.3D

LOL, just put up a sign saying:

*The area you are about to enter is posted NO TRESPASSING.
This area is down range from a target shooting area and those who are doing the shooting will not be held responsible for any damages caused to those who enter this area.*

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Paintball! 
Sign says "All persons entering this property consent to participation in a tactical paintball game."

 Causes a welt, ruins their clothes.  Legal in most places.  And your defense can be: "They consented to join in the game."

----------


## Pericles

> Paintball! 
> Sign says "All persons entering this property consent to participation in a tactical paintball game."
> 
>  Causes a welt, ruins their clothes.  Legal in most places.  And your defense can be: "They consented to join in the game."


WOW - that red paint looks just like blood!

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

I was told by a cop in FL that as soon as a trespasser comes into your home you have the legal right to shoot them.  Coming onto property can be a tricky matter.  I think the laws depend on your state.

----------


## Semper Vigilans

*So far as I know* ( in other words, I'm not a lawyer, and this isn't legal advice ), in the state of Alabama, if you are on my property which is posted "No Trespassing", and I give verbal warning that you are to leave the premises immediately, and you refuse, I can remove you from my property *by whatever force is necessary*. So in other words, I'd be within my legal rights to train a gun on you. Then if you presented a threat to my life, you'd be a dead man at that point. But merely refusing to leave wouldn't justify actually shooting you. But what I would do ( putting you at gunpoint ) wouldn't be considered "brandishing". 

So far as I'm concerned, if you are on another man's property without VERY good reason, you get what you deserve. There are a lot of people around here who have died from "the worst case of suicide" a Sheriff has ever seen. 

All that said, when I get my property out in the boonies, the "you are within range" sign will be posted just out of view from the road, where somebody would have to actually be trying to get on my property unlawfully to see it.

The paintball sign and gun idea is a good one.

----------


## Bryan

I've liked this one:

----------


## Dr.3D

> I've liked this one:


I like that one too.   Does anybody know where those may be obtained?

----------


## puppetmaster

> LOL, just put up a sign saying:
> 
> *The area you are about to enter is posted NO TRESPASSING.
> This area is down range from a target shooting area and those who are doing the shooting will not be held responsible for any damages caused to those who enter this area.*


like it...or the other one above

----------


## puppetmaster

The law will vary by state. Take a concealed weapons course and go over the law with your instructor. If he knows what he is doing he will know the law.

----------


## Reason

> I just learned that in NC apparently threatening to use deadly force on a no trespassing sign may be considered the transmission of a threat.

----------


## Objectivist

At last check it's still the way it works in Texas. I love Texans.

----------


## Dequeant



----------


## Texan4Life

yeah it depends on your state. as far as I know in Texas you can use deadly force if someone is on your property at night. and you can use deadly force if they are in your home day or night.

----------


## REDNECK WOMAN

I have a neighbor stealing water out of my well so I put a lock on it and slapped up No trespassing signs all over my well. Those crack heads don't work for a living and hasn't had power for 3 years and had their kids taken away from social service. Next time they try to steal water they may find a big ass mouse trap stuck to their hands.

----------


## Objectivist

> I have a neighbor stealing water out of my well so I put a lock on it and slapped up No trespassing signs all over my well. Those crack heads don't work for a living and hasn't had power for 3 years and had their kids taken away from social service. Next time they try to steal water they may find a big ass mouse trap stuck to their hands.


I have a similar problem here with people lifting my gas can off of my truck, the first one was 2 gallons and I found it empty up the street from my house. The next day I went to the store and bought two 5 gallon cans and added 1/4 gallon into each can, waited a day and then added water with food coloring and some sugar. A few days later the 5 gallon cans were gone and that very day when they were stolen I saw two guys pushing a small pickup full of yard work tools and my new gas cans in the back. As I slowly drove by I honked and waved an obscene finger gesture at them. A few days later someone broke the mirror on my truck. 

It's priceless looking at it no matter the mirror.

I'm known for getting better than even.

----------


## Isaac Bickerstaff

How about**:

No Trespassing
Prosecutors will be violated

----------


## satchelmcqueen

> I have a similar problem here with people lifting my gas can off of my truck, the first one was 2 gallons and I found it empty up the street from my house. The next day I went to the store and bought two 5 gallon cans and added 1/4 gallon into each can, waited a day and then added water with food coloring and some sugar. A few days later the 5 gallon cans were gone and that very day when they were stolen I saw two guys pushing a small pickup full of yard work tools and my new gas cans in the back. As I slowly drove by I honked and waved an obscene finger gesture at them. A few days later someone broke the mirror on my truck. 
> 
> It's priceless looking at it no matter the mirror.
> 
> I'm known for getting better than even.


i like that sugar food coloring thing. i will keep that in mind if my gas ever starts walking off.

----------


## pcosmar

Though actually shooting at or near people trespassing may not be legal, I do like the "idea" of signs.
It is said that "Locks only stop honest people", but a warning sign may deter better than a simple "No Trespassing"sign.

And I do like this Idea.



> Originally Posted by *Dr.3D*  
> LOL, just put up a sign saying:
> 
> *The area you are about to enter is posted NO TRESPASSING.
> This area is down range from a target shooting area and those who are doing the shooting will not be held responsible for any damages caused to those who enter this area.*

----------


## Conservative Christian

> If you post no trespassing signs on your property that say trespassers will be shot... can you shoot them and not be arrested and convicted?


No, hell no. 

In virtually every state, you have to issue a verbal warning and be able to prove beyond reasonable doubt that your life was in danger. Even that might not get you off the hook in some of the more liberal states.

.

----------

